# Camping scammed my sleep time



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I stayed up till 3:00am to see if Harold Camping's prediction was true or not...

and...

He fail again....

its 6:31am in Norfolk, Kingston, Australia and....

no earthquake....

time for me to sleep in peace... zzzzzzz


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nah, it's not time yet. North America is the center of the universe so it'll have to be at that time somewhere here...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Didn't he say 6pm EST? I forgot where I read that. Probably Toronto star.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's the official site: http://www.familyradio.com/graphical/literature/judgment/judgment.html

Maybe if enough people go to the site it will make the site crash and that crash will cause a bang that will trigger the start of the apocalypse...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Didn't he say 6pm EST? I forgot where I read that. Probably Toronto star.


It is suppose to start at 6pm @ New Zealand with massive earthquake and it will progress as each time zone reaches 6pm too!

Also, some people said there will be zombies!

AND...

I got my Glock 17 ready, but I see no zombies *disappointed*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> Here's the official site: http://www.familyradio.com/graphical/literature/judgment/judgment.html
> 
> Maybe if enough people go to the site it will make the site crash and that crash will cause a bang that will trigger the start of the apocalypse...


/b/ is your friend. 

LOL.. just noticed this.... ROTFL...

..
.


> 50seven
> Offishul GTAA Lolcat
> 
> 50seven's Avatar
> ...


You're 2 over


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Aw, shucks! LOL, make that 3 over...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG!!! serious?? just watch your fish....



bigfishy said:


> I stayed up till 3:00am to see if Harold Camping's prediction was true or not...
> 
> and...
> 
> ...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> It is suppose to start at 6pm @ New Zealand with massive earthquake and it will progress as each time zone reaches 6pm too!
> 
> Also, some people said there will be zombies!
> 
> ...


You got your FAC-R licence?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

nope, just an airsoft gun

if it's rapture day, I am planning to raid the police station for the real thing (me and my fantasy again)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

You play much? 

BTW PAL-R is so stupid, barely let you breathe if you own pistols. Hopefully the new govt will ease off a tad...


----------

